# Lake nepessing?



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Wondering if anyone's done anything out there thinking about hitting it in the morning? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

Haven't fished in a couple years. Usually spotty fishing at best. Your further off hitting state land lakes.


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

That's surprising I usually always do pretty good out there

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bhall (Oct 3, 2010)

I live within minutes of this lake, would much rather drive 30 minutes to any other lakes for ice fishing. Fished it for years, never really produced anything spectacular through the ice. Maybe I just don't know how to fish it... But I sure do some damage on open water here. 

Kind of sad you can't spear for pike, dnr thinks there are muskie in the lake... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WOLF'S (Nov 1, 2012)

Went out yesterday for about 6 hours caught 2 small perch 
Moved 3 times
All spots were 8 inches thick


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

There's a reason the locals call it Lake Not-a-thing.


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

I seen a huge muskie on my aqua vu out from castaways a few years ago had to been at least 40in my holes were at two foot apart , it nosed up to my perch minnow n there was plenty of that fish past my other bait ..didn't catch um but there's at least one in there 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

the key to nepessing in winter is a good sonar... I'm either gunna hit there or alil secret of mine that's been giving up some nice specks

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

ih772 said:


> There's a reason the locals call it Lake Not-a-thing.


 I have gotten into some crappies out there once and got a call that my grandpa was in the hospital so I had to leave. Other than that it has always been spotty for me. It's not a lake I focus a ton of attention on either. 



FishmastaZERO said:


> the key to nepessing in winter is a good sonar... I'm either gunna hit there or alil secret of mine that's been giving up some nice specks
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 I know I use electronics, and ih772 is probably the forums expert on how to use them. 
Ian, I finally got a lowrance last season, and used your setup video to get it up and going. Thanks for putting those out, very helpful. Its so much nicer fishing without the noise of the vex.


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

Theirs fish their, just have to catch them...Done good in the past on Eyes, but now i fish the bay and Sag River...


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

stillfish said:


> Theirs fish their, just have to catch them...Done good in the past on Eyes, but now i fish the bay and Sag River...


Used to fish Nepessing back in the mid 80's. Lotsa time going up M24. I remember this middle age couple who used to spend the night out there fishing with big bobber and chubs, they caught some big pike and tiger musky. I caught some nice bass. Good memories, I wouldnt mind ice fishing it. We stayed at the campground.


----------



## 5pt. (Dec 17, 2010)

ive never fished lake nepessing, prolly never will but its close by me and i just heard about the spearing ban there. so i did a little research, found this http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/SFR-LakeNepessing-LapeerCounty_380819_7.pdf

i cut a few lines out incase you dont wanna read it all.( below spearing ban slated to be lifted 2013?)

Bluegill had exhibited "stunting" tendencies as early as 1958. In
1965, a fish reclamation using the fish toxicant rotenone was conducted to eliminate the large
population of small panfish and undesirable carp that had populated the lake. Beginning in 1966, tiger
muskellunge were stocked as a predator species with hopes they would achieve trophy size status for
Lake Nepessing anglers. In addition, a spearing ban was placed on Lake Nepessing to further protect tiger muskellunge and northern pike from over harvest​During the 1970's and into the 1980's, Lake Nepessing reverted back to stunted panfish status. In
1986, a combined manual removal and fish reclamation using the selective fish toxicant antimycin
were conducted to again try to improve a stunted bluegill population. However, improvements in
growth and size structure were short lived. Tiger muskellunge continued to be stocked semi-annually
until 1989 when hatchery production ceased and fish were no longer available. Despite what was
considered a statewide failure, tiger muskellunge seemingly did better in Lake Nepessing than in other
waters around the state. The esocid spearing ban remained in effect but is slated to be removed in​2013. Zebra mussels were first reported in the early 1990's and continue to persist.

The last recorded tiger muskellunge was​captured in 1999 and the species is now believed extirpated


----------

